# favorite piece from Années de Pèlerinage



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

I haven't found such a question anywhere on this forum or on the internet, so I ask you: What is your favourite piece from Liszt's 'Années de Pèlerinage'?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Au bord d'une source and the Sonetto.
Au bord... and Les jeux... are the source of impressionism.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

I voted for _*Après une lecture de Danté*_.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sposalizio


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Liszt played this for Debussy when they met in Rome in 1885:


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

One of my votes was for "Other" and the piece I have mind is the Canzonetta di Salvator Rosa, great fun and one of the few Liszt pieces I've managed to learn to play over the years.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

_Angelus_, _Marche Funèbre_ and _Les Jeux_ are my favorite. I voted for the latter.


----------

